# General > Technical Support >  wifi

## Mr P Cannop

how can i fix my wifi signel ?? as i keep losing my signel ??

----------


## susie

Did you get your wifi sorted?

I have trouble with my signal sometimes and I do all sorts to make it settle down. One thing that works fairly well is to switch of the router thingy and give it a rest for a few minutes, my one seems quite warm sometimes ( maybe going through a midlife crisis ).

I'd be interested to know how you got on though.

Cheerio.

----------


## kosacid

it might be because you have multiple devices, it some times gets a bit confused and starts dropping and messing about so you can assign fixed ip`s to fix it
go into network and sharing center the click on change adapter settings select the adapter you use to connect to the internet, click on Property's look down the list for internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4) click on that now to assign a ip its relay simple
say you rougher ip is 192.168.0.1 enable use the following ip address
IP Address = 192.168.0.2 <------ this is your fixed ip each device get a number at the end so the next device will be 192.168.0.3
Subnet Mask = 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway 192.168.0.1 this is you rougher`s ip

now enable Use the following DNS server address
Preferred DNS server = 192.168.0.1 
then ok it  do it to ever device you have increasing the fixed ip by 1
now every time the signal drops it only takes a sec to reconnect no waiting for it to assign a ip

----------


## susie

Thanks kosacid. I followed your jolly good instructions and am confident things will be better from now on. Cheers.

----------

